# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  product to "re-align" hairpiece in first moments after attaching?

## AGAssi

When I started wearing hair, there was a product on the marked called "Re-Align" that could be sprayed on the scalp-facing side of the tape, resulting in somewhat like 30 seconds time you have to move the hairpiece on your scalp until it aligns perfectly everywhere, whipe out eventual wrinkels and so on. The mechanism was that the liquid made the tape untacky for a short moment and completely evaporates in a half a minute.

I don't find this product any longer, but as I'm using a full cap now, it would make attaching the unit a bit easier for me. I might recall that the ingredients were no rocket science, rather simple... So can you tell me, if anything else (like alcohol or so) has the same effect? I'm a bit afraid to make the bond between lace and tape weaker from the start because thing like alcohol (or lace release which I have here) are actually meant to *loosen* or *remove* the adhesive.

----------

